# Lazy Susan



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My Mother in Law asked me for a Lazy Susan for Christmas and this is the result. Made of walnut, 36" diameter, heavy duty bearing kit, minwax clear satin poly. All of the 3" walnut strips have biscuits in them and the 4 pie quarters are also joined with biscuits.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats cool Ledhead, looks three dimensional.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> Thats cool Ledhead, looks three dimensional.


Yeah it also changes how it looks as you walk around it and the light hits it differently.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

That's pretty neat LH,
Nothing wrong with making some brownie points with the mother in law. Where is she going to put this? That's a good sized LS. Tell her you expect to see that thing full of goodies every time you come over, especially when the football game is on.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Where is she going to put this? That's a good sized LS. Tell her you expect to see that thing full of goodies every time you come over, especially when the football game is on.:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, 
She's got a round table that seats 12 - 14 people that this will sit on. Unfortunately, she lives in Ft. Myers, Fla and I'm in St. Louis, Mo area so we don't get to stop by very often. But I'm sure she'll have it loaded up when we do visit. :thumbsup:


----------

